# Working in USA - own company



## theocoles (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all

I wonder if anyone can advise.

I am a director of a company that has a subsidiary & virtual office in USA. We are considering moving out to manage this Office for 6-12 months

I would have a job - employed by the Head Office in the UK.

How easy is it to do this?

Theocoles


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

theocoles said:


> Hi all
> 
> I wonder if anyone can advise.
> 
> ...


L1. The UK company needs to have a structure and a history. The US one will be expected to be more than a piece of paper.


----------



## theocoles (Mar 18, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> L1. The UK company needs to have a structure and a history. The US one will be expected to be more than a piece of paper.


Thanks for this. I can reply affirmative to both - this is not some fiddle to get into the states. but a need to short term manage our office over there


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

theocoles said:


> Thanks for this. I can reply affirmative to both - this is not some fiddle to get into the states. but a need to short term manage our office over there


L1, then....or an E2 manager might also be a possibility. Unless you want to do a lot of studying, I'd suggest a suitably experienced US immigration attorney. Shouldn't be a great problem. Factor 3 months or so into your calculations to get the visa.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Could you elaborate about the "history" a UK company must have?

And what would the procedure be if one was looking to expand their company to the USA?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Skippy13 said:


> Could you elaborate about the "history" a UK company must have?
> And what would the procedure be if one was looking to expand their company to the USA?


The Li is an intra company tranfer 

The L-1 is available to a foreign national who, within the three
years immediately prior to entering the U.S., has been employed
abroad for at least one continuous year and is now seeking temporary
admission to the U.S. to be employed by a parent/branch/affiliate/subsidiary
of that foreign employer in a managerial or executive capacity, or in a position requiring specialized knowledge.

You will need to make available the books of the foreign company 
to some degree, you will need to have existing foreign employees 
no set minimum but under 10 ...will make it more difficult ...

You do not make the application ..the company does..

You will need a Lawyer ... there are UK based US immigration lawyer 
or in you prefer a US based one check AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> The Li is an intra company tranfer
> 
> The L-1 is available to a foreign national who, within the three
> years immediately prior to entering the U.S., has been employed
> ...


So how would a UK company go about establishing an office in the USA? Would they have to hire an American as it isnt possible for an L1 to be filed?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

No ..You go and lease an office/ workshop subject to visa ..
set up a cpompany .... that varies state to state ..even do that on line..
Some States.. plus establish if any licences are needed for that 
type of busness in your chosen state

Your lawyer will guide you thru..


----------

